# Welche und wie viele Steam Spiele habt ihr?



## EnergyCross (18. September 2011)

hallo PCGH-ler!

mich (und ein paar andere vielleicht auch) würde es mal interessieren welche, und vorallem wie viele Spiele ihr auf eurem Steam Acc habt.

Ihr könnt es entweder normal posten, oder so wie ich als Bild 


Bei mir kommt noch Skyrim, Bulletstorm und Lost Planet 2 sicher dazu. Zwischendurch gerne mal irgendwelche Rabattaktionen unter 10 euro


----------



## DarkMo (18. September 2011)

unglaublich, aber wahr: 0 ^^


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2011)

Ich hab 5, Portal, Half Life 2 Lost Coast, Half Life 2 Deathmatch, Race und eine Erweiterung, alle wahren gratis, Portal dieses Wochenende, Half Life als ATI Promo und Race war in irgendeiner Zeitschrift + DLC


----------



## Gothic1806 (18. September 2011)

N paar Spiele hab ich scho Half Life 2 seit 2004 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg  Markus


----------



## EnergyCross (18. September 2011)

da musst du aber noch einige downloaden, Gothic


----------



## Gothic1806 (18. September 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> da musst du aber noch einige downloaden, Gothic


 
Das wird schon keine Angst hab vor nem Monat erst Windows neu installiert kommt alles nach und nach wieder .

Mfg   Markus


----------



## Liza (18. September 2011)

Call of Duty 4 ist selber eingefügt, ansonsten sind bis auf 2-3 Free to Play Spiele all von Steam gekauft. Mag aber nicht alle Spiele, hab auch schon des öfteren Spiele günstig gekauft zum testen weil es keine Demo gab.


----------



## INU.ID (18. September 2011)

Dürften so 115 sein, 2-3 kostenlose Games sind glaube auch dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bis auf sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen alle als/während irgendwelcher Deals gekauft (50-80% reduziert), manches Game auch über Umwege (da in Deutschland nicht im Shop gelistet, wie zb. das ID-Super-Pack), bzw als Uncut (Saints Row 2, STALKER, L4D? usw) übers Ausland gekauft. Ich hab glaub nur ein Steam-Spiel als Cut was es auch Uncut gibt (afaik Sniper Elite, das in D u.a. keine Bullet-Cam hat, was damals nicht in der Beschreibung stand - der Support meinte dann ich solle/könne zum starten des Spiels einfach die "Ösi-exe" nehmen, und damit ist auch das Game uncut...).

MFG


----------



## RapToX (20. September 2011)

hier meine sammlung: Steam Community :: r. :: Games


----------



## m-o-m-o (23. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Meisten wegen den Deal gekauft. Steam macht uns noch alle arm


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. September 2011)

Ich habe eigendlich nur die Half Life Reihe, Mafia 2 und den Duke. Könnten vielleicht mehr sein aber ich kaufe halt keine DLCs


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Oktober 2011)

"73" Spiele



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> "73" Spiele
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

wie ist denn RedFaction für PC? habs schon auf der Xbox 360 gespielt, da hats mir nicht so wirklich gefallen.


----------



## Ich 15 (3. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> wie ist denn RedFaction für PC? habs schon auf der Xbox 360 gespielt, da hats mir nicht so wirklich gefallen.


 Es wird wohl eine bessere Grafik haben aber sonst dürften die Versionen gleich sein. Für ein paar Stunden hat es mir Spaß gemacht Gebäude zu zerstören, danach wurde es mir aber zu eintönig.


----------



## Ben_kwai (10. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir sind es 138 Spiele die meisten werden zu Weihnacgten gekauft wenn es 75% Rabatt gibt....


----------



## Per4mance (10. Oktober 2011)

über steam direkt hab ich mir nie welche gekauft. nur boxed gmes wo man in steam integrieren musste.

hab nur HL alle teile und addons bis hl 2
CS
Modern warfare 2


----------



## mkay87 (10. Oktober 2011)

Sind zurzeit so um die 380-390 Spiele, Tendenz steigend. Zu viele um hier alle aufzulisten ^^

Steam Community :: mkay87 :: Games


----------



## Schiassomat (10. Oktober 2011)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Sind zurzeit so um die 380-390 Spiele, Tendenz steigend. Zu viele um hier alle aufzulisten ^^
> 
> Steam Community :: mkay87 :: Games



Beachtliche Sammlung

Hast du eigentlich eines dieser games ausgespielt?
Du hast ja gröstenteils weniger als 5Stunden bzw. gar nicht gespielt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Oktober 2011)

Meine Liste wird auch immer länger. Aktuell installiert 16, insgesamt 35.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sieben (12. Oktober 2011)

Hab nur ein Steam-Spiel und das ist Fallout:New Vegas.

Ist aber zur Zeit nicht installiert und Steam schlummert irgendwo in den Tiefen meines Programmordners


----------



## Festplatte (12. Oktober 2011)

10 Spiele: Portal 1, Portal 2 und Total War: Shogun 2, Garry's Mod, Terraria, Half-Life,
Half-Life Opposing Force, Half-Life Blue Shift, Mirror's Edge, World of Goo


----------



## mkay87 (12. Oktober 2011)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Beachtliche Sammlung
> 
> Hast du eigentlich eines dieser games ausgespielt?
> Du hast ja gröstenteils weniger als 5Stunden bzw. gar nicht gespielt.


 
Ja zuletzt erst Dead Island, Deus Ex 3 und Rage durchgespielt.


----------



## violinista7000 (3. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir sind es 195 + 115 in der Wünschliste. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein paar Demos (Brink z.B) sind mitgezählt.


----------



## jensi251 (4. Dezember 2011)

Siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/189778-sammelthread-zeigt-her-eure-steam-bibliotheken.html
Wieso 2 Threads zum selben Theman


----------



## EnergyCross (4. Dezember 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/189778-sammelthread-zeigt-her-eure-steam-bibliotheken.html
> Wieso 2 Threads zum selben Theman


 
weil ich diesen hier schon vor 3 monaten aufgemacht habe und dann einer der mods einen ST.


----------



## jensi251 (4. Dezember 2011)

ok, ist mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## SiL0 (6. Dezember 2011)

ich habe nur die alten Valve Spiele:

Half Life 1+2
Counter Strike 1.6+ CSS
Day of Defeat 1+2
Team Fortress 1+2


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Januar 2012)

Supreme Commander 2, Left 4 Dead 2, Skyrim und Portal


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2012)

Das kann man ja noch an einer hand abzählen


----------



## Klarostorix (3. Januar 2012)

Naja, Skyrim schon mehr als 40 Stunden, ebenso Supreme Commander 2 und der Löwenanteil geht sowieso an Leauge of Legends (wohl so um die 700 Stunden in gut 2 Jahren :O)


----------



## Nico Bellic (3. Januar 2012)

0 Steamspiele!


----------



## EnergyCross (3. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:
			
		

> 0 Steamspiele!



Respect


----------



## Blackvoodoo (3. Januar 2012)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> 0 Steamspiele!


 Kaum zu glauben. 

Wie sieht es mit Ubi Launcher und oder Orgin Spielen aus?


----------



## Gast1324 (5. Januar 2012)

96 SteamGames


----------



## mkay87 (27. Mai 2012)

Habe heute die 1000 in meinem Profil voll gemacht.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (27. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe 

Spiele: 50
Spiele+DLC's+Free2Play=101


----------



## Hauptsergant (7. Juni 2012)

seit gestern 101  (Far Cry für 2,49 )


----------



## 10203040 (8. Juni 2012)

150 Spiele


----------



## Ash1983 (8. Juni 2012)

Halflife und Halflife 2 (+ sämtliche Mods natürlich, aber die zählen wohl ebenso wenig wie f2p-Spiele)
Sim City 4 Deluxe
------
macht in Summe: 3


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Juni 2012)

Dazu gekommen ist gestern Magicka was ich bei einen 100 Abo Special auf Youtube gewonnen habe =D


----------



## Sasori (29. Juni 2012)

279 Spiele

280 wen in meinen Augen Ghost Recon mal gehen würde xD (Also habe ich 280 und so)


----------



## minti (29. Juni 2012)

So 10-15 Stück aber die wichtigen sind eig ; Portal 1 & 2, Stronghold Crusader, Skyrim, Civilization, GTA IV, Sacred und ganz wichtig Amnesia 
Die anderen sind alle Spiele die man sich bei irgendeiner Aktion gekauft hat


----------



## Jonas_E (10. Juli 2012)

Stand 10.07.2012: 146 Spiele

Hier noch der Link zu meinem Steam-Profil: Steam Community :: ID :: Jonas


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2012)

Jonas_E schrieb:


> Stand 10.07.2012: 146 Spiele
> 
> Hier noch der Link zu meinem Steam-Profil: Steam Community :: ID :: Jonas


Du hast aber nur 104 Spiele >.< die restlichen 42 sind DLC's 

@Topic -Ihr solltet mal die richtige Anzahl nennen und zwar ohne DLC's 

151 ohne DLC's | 234 mit DLC's

Steam Community :: Shona :: Games


----------



## mkay87 (10. Juli 2012)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Sind zurzeit so um die 380-390 Spiele, Tendenz steigend. Zu viele um hier alle aufzulisten ^^
> 
> Steam Community :: mkay87 :: Games


 
Autsch. Innerhalb eines Jahres fast verdoppelt, DLCs nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## 10203040 (10. Juli 2012)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Autsch. Innerhalb eines Jahres fast verdoppelt, DLCs nicht mitgerechnet.


 
Und davon nur 214 Spiele gezockt der rest hat gar keine Sekunden drauf .


----------



## mkay87 (11. Juli 2012)

Spiele halt auch nicht den ganzen Tag, einige Spiele hatte ich vorher schon Retail. Und Filmfan bin ich auch. Viele Süchte ^^


----------



## seventyseven (19. Juli 2012)

Habe momentan 77 Games+DLC's


----------



## Atomtoaster (28. Juli 2012)

Steam Community :: Förb :: Games

37, immerhin.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (28. Juli 2012)

Hier ist meine Ausbeute nach dem Summer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die neuen Spiele sind mit Preis makiert 

Und hier ohne Preise/Makierungen^^


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Dezember 2012)

Im Moment... 137 Stk. - Steam Community :: Major Fletcher :: Games


----------



## Blackheart20 (28. Dezember 2012)

Momentan sind´s 11 Games. Der Rest alles Retail.
Steam Community :: Hrod Berht :: Games 

Es kann mir nicht zufällig einer sagen wie "The Witcher" ist und es sich lohnt zu holen?
Der zweite Teil ist ja jeden Penny wert, wenn nur die gelegentlichen Abstürze nicht wären.


----------



## 10203040 (28. Dezember 2012)

Blackheart20 schrieb:


> Momentan sind´s 11 Games. Der Rest alles Retail.
> Steam Community :: Hrod Berht :: Games
> 
> Es kann mir nicht zufällig einer sagen wie "The Witcher" ist und es sich lohnt zu holen?
> Der zweite Teil ist ja jeden Penny wert, wenn nur die gelegentlichen Abstürze nicht wären.


 
Fand den ersten Super damals. Wie es ist wenn man zuerst den zweiten gespielt hat weiß ich nicht, ob es dann nicht mehr soo toll rüberkommt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe 261 Games bei Steam, ich weis , es ist sehr wenig, aber hab halt nicht so viel Geld


----------



## 10203040 (29. Dezember 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich habe 261 Games bei Steam, ich weis , es ist sehr wenig, aber hab halt nicht so viel Geld


 
Jetzt fühlste dich wohl ganz toll so etwas zu posten wa...


----------



## Shona (29. Dezember 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Fand den ersten Super damals. Wie es ist  wenn man zuerst den zweiten gespielt hat weiß ich nicht, ob es dann  nicht mehr soo toll rüberkommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lohnt sich defintiv und ist länger als der zweite,  habe mit nur einem durchgang 47h auf der uhr und beim zweiten teil waren es 25-30h
Das einzige was verwirrend war, war die steuerung vom ersten ansonsten ist er TOP 

Habe selbst erst den zweiten Teil und dann den ersten gespielt und danach dann nochmal den zweiten mit importierem savegame vom ersten xD und es ist überraschend was entscheidungen alles verändern^^



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Ich habe 261 Games bei Steam, ich weis , es ist sehr wenig, aber hab halt nicht so viel Geld


 Und jetzt bitte die Anzeige ohne DLC's dann sind wir auch korrekt und müssen uns nicht noch spiele dazu denken^^



@Topic
Mittlerweile 197 ohne DLC's (mit sind es 357) -> Steam Community :: Shona :: Games


----------



## EnergyCross (29. Dezember 2012)

ohne DLC's bin ich inzwischen bei 164 Spiele. Alles dabei von Alpha Protocol bis Warhammer


----------



## Singler (29. Dezember 2012)

Laut Steamprofil mit DLCs etc 822, ohne 517 Spiele. Und nu?


----------



## Blackheart20 (29. Dezember 2012)

10203040 schrieb:


> Fand den ersten Super damals. Wie es ist wenn man zuerst den zweiten gespielt hat weiß ich nicht, ob es dann nicht mehr soo toll rüberkommt.


 


Shona schrieb:


> Lohnt sich defintiv und ist länger als der zweite,  habe mit nur einem durchgang 47h auf der uhr und beim zweiten teil waren es 25-30h
> Das einzige was verwirrend war, war die steuerung vom ersten ansonsten ist er TOP


 
Ich habe es mir nun gekauft. Kostet ja nur noch 2 Mark. 
Die Steuerung ist zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber sonst


----------



## Unleashed (29. Dezember 2012)

Ohne Dlcs 240 | Mit Dlcs 502

Hab jedes Dlc für jedes Game^^ Dlcs rechnen sie echt gut


----------



## Brez$$z (29. Dezember 2012)

ne gute mischung^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerpMonstah (29. Dezember 2012)

Steam Community :: DerpMonstah :: Games

Retail gekauft: Just Cause 2, Mafia 2, Sniper Elite V2, Saints Row The Third
Gish und Metro 2033 Geschenkt bzw Gratis bekommen und den Rest hab ich bei Sales abgegrast^^


----------



## violinista7000 (30. Dezember 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es 195 + 115 in der Wünschliste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Im Vergleich wie früher (sihe Zitat) sind es aktuell 317 ohne DLCs (Demos mitgezählt) und 125 DLCs... 

Die Wunschliste ist auf 142 aufegwachsen.


----------



## Sraw (30. Dezember 2012)

2 Stück
Terraria und Tribes Ascend (oder so ähnlich) 
Hat mich 0€ gekostet


----------



## kero81 (30. Dezember 2012)

Steam Community :: Kero81 :: Games


----------



## lipt00n (30. Dezember 2012)

Steam Community :: [pwny]lipt00n :: Games

Tendenz steigend


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. Dezember 2012)

Shona schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte die Anzeige ohne DLC's dann sind wir auch korrekt und müssen uns nicht noch spiele dazu denken^^


 
Sind 128 Spiele und 1 Programm.


----------

